# Old Brass Key and a Glass Thingamajig.



## Maine Digger (Jun 24, 2004)

When remodeling my front porch last year I screened the earth below it and found a few suprises.[] The first was a tiny compass marked "Lone Ranger" on the back (sorry I can't find it for a pic right now[&:]). I also found this great 5 1/4'' brass key which I believe may have been for the original door to my house. I also found this glass marble looking thing that is covered with 32 facets, each with a number stamped into the surface. The 2 opposite poles have "0" and "00" respectfully, with the "0" encircled by MADE IN CZECHOSLOVAKIA. Obviously, all these finds are from different eras, but has anyone ever seen a glass thingamajig like this?[8D] Game piece?


----------



## Maine Digger (Jun 24, 2004)

here's the glass dice (?) = 1 1/8'' in diameter


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 24, 2004)

C'mon Norm! I want my key back! I can't get in!

 Seriously, Norm, the key may not be for the house since it has no notches cut, but I'm not sure. The little dice, or whatever we call it, looks like a game-piece. Interesting finds!


----------



## old digger (Jun 25, 2004)

the brass keys were used for drawers,trunks,chest.Mostly for keeping young ones out of things.


----------



## David E (Jun 26, 2004)

I think they call that a skelton key.
 Dave


----------



## drjhostetters (Jun 28, 2004)

[] Norm....

 I tried to post a reply last week and a popup window informed me I was not authorized to post on this site...

 I am going to try one more time and if you don't get this reply...let me know and I'll try again!

 I wanted to tell you I found a similar brass key like that while tilling a garden space a few year ago onlt it is only 1 1/2" long.I think it is a handcuff key...I put it on my keyring for a conversation piece.

 The DOc...[X(]  Let me know if you don't get this reply..ok?


----------



## drjhostetters (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey....

 I think it worked this time...at least I can read it on my end of the screen..any one able to read my reply?

 OH..I think that other thing you found was a TV remote button from the planet Antaliaitis..in the fourth quandrant of the fifth galaxie two stars to the left of ours...snicker snicker...

 The Doc..[X(]


----------



## old digger (Jun 28, 2004)

Had same problem here Doc. , maybe it's fixed now!


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi guys! Your posts are coming in fine, here in God-forsaken North Carolina.

 I think I found something... It's oblong, thin, and has the markings _*"Welcome! From the 4th planet (Ugolyptisia) of the star Geributoo-12, Good for 1..."*_ then I can't make it out. I'll just put it in my box of similar tokens. LOL. 

 See you all later on the Forum.


----------



## drjhostetters (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey O D...

 Glad to hear you had the same prob..not glad you had the prob...just glad I wasn't the only one..thought I was going crazier than I am...

 The Doc..Dr J...[X(]


----------



## old digger (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi pontiled, why from God-forshaken N.C., my heart still longs to be there, how I miss those mountains ! Trade places with you, at least I'd feal at home. Lost in the mole hills of Mississippi


----------

